# Sometimes They Want It Big



## 92182 (Jun 11, 2021)

Okay, so I'm at a farm pond catching spring bluegills, when I see the biggest largemouth I've ever seen in my entire life cruising the shallows. I threw my live worm at her...no go. I tied on my trusty floating Rapala and tossed that...not interested. Then a rubber worm...forget it. So I gave up and resumed my bluegill fishing. 

About an hour later, as I was ready to leave, I thought to myself "I'll just tie on the biggest thing in the box (a 6" silver Zara Spook striper plug) and make one final toss on other side of the pond where the monster bass was". It was almost comical seeing that huge thing dangling from my 6 lb. test Maxima line, but I reared back sailed it over there anyway. As soon as the Spook hit the water it seemed to explode like a million shards of glass, as my bass of a lifetime was now hooked! Immediately I thought "this is only six pound test, sure hope it doesn't jump! Then it jumped. "Keep the line tight" I thought. "It's your only chance!"

Now, I had confidence in that six lb. line, because I had used it for huge Lake Erie smallmouth for several years, and had found it to be of superior strength...so I wasn't afraid to put some torque on it. The bass proceeded to jump three more times before I finally got her to shore. I reached down and grabbed her huge mouth with a death grip lip lock, and the moment I did, the lure just fell out! 

Here is the bass, which weighed in at a little over 10 lbs. at a length of nearly 26 inches. I mounted the fish, and then a few years back photographed it in an artistic splash scene and licensed the pic as stock photography for a number of years, where I sold many copies of it. I decided to photograph it with a rubber worm instead if the Spook, because it fit the composition better.

So I guess the moral of my story is "When all else fails, go big!"


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

That Picture is from a Midway-USA fishing add.
Nice Try


----------



## 92182 (Jun 11, 2021)

REEL GRIP said:


> That Picture is from a Midway-USA fishing add.
> Nice Try


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

but why get all riled up , he recognized the pic from a commercial source, you sold it . enjoy the fact your work is recognized...thats a great fish . i have never caught a bass that size in ohio, my pb is 7.2 from portage lakes. a public water . once upon a time i had a state record crappy from a farm pond, its all cool but it was a pond where theres pet fish right ? its only a fishing site we all poke each other with sticks, and we all know fisherman are bullshippers.


----------



## 92182 (Jun 11, 2021)

bustedrod said:


> but why get all riled up , he recognized the pic from a commercial source, you sold it . enjoy the fact your work is recognized...thats a great fish . i have never caught a bass that size in ohio, my pb is 7.2 from portage lakes. a public water . once upon a time i had a state record crappy from a farm pond, its all cool but it was a pond where theres pet fish right ? its only a fishing site we all poke each other with sticks, and we all know fisherman are bullshippers.


Maybe the fishermen you know are "bullshippers" but I am not. Truth is important, and so is a man's character. He inferred that I stole the image, which if true, means I cannot be trusted. Since I am promoting my business on this site, trust is of utmost importance...that's why I responded as I did. A man's good character is super important, and worth defending.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Character is important but you switch out the lure you actually caught it on with something that didn’t to make it look better? Okie dokie


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Steven Russell Smith said:


> Maybe the fishermen you know are "bullshippers" but I am not. Truth is important, and so is a man's character. He inferred that I stole the image, which if true, means I cannot be trusted. Since I am promoting my business on this site, trust is of utmost importance...that's why I responded as I did. A man's good character is super important, and worth defending.


It's the internet bud, get over yourself...no one cares...no one cares that you're a pro, no one cares you got a room full of mounts...get it?..go brag somewhere else please...no one is lining up to apologize to a complete stranger on this site...lol...you need banned...tight lines!
And really, no cares about your 10 LB bass...go promote your stuff elsewhere...


----------



## 92182 (Jun 11, 2021)

Bassthumb said:


> Character is important but you switch out the lure you actually caught it on with something that didn’t to make it look better? Okie dokie


Yep...but that is not for the purpose of deception, it's because that big Spook would cover up too much of the fish's face and be a distraction. When people ask me if I caught it on that, I say no.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Wouldn't it have been better to just paint the fish with no lure if you weren't going to use the one you actually caught it on? And then on the mount you put a jointed rapala on it. That would be like me putting my old lady's head on a super models body


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Not trying to stir up any problems here, but that’s not a Heddon Spook in any of the photos. Spooks are not jointed. Either way, it’s a giant fish and I can only dream of catching one like that in public water here in Ohio.


----------



## 92182 (Jun 11, 2021)

bassmaster1 said:


> Not trying to stir up any problems here, but that’s not a Heddon Spook in any of the photos. Spooks are not jointed. Either way, it’s a giant fish and I can only dream of catching one like that in public water here in Ohio.


Yes, I display the fish with a smaller Rapala because the Spook I caught it on is too big and thick, and would cover too much of the bass's face, being a distraction.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

Steven Russell Smith said:


> Please write your apology within 24 hours


lol....


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Or else🤣


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

This is getting good. And not political.


----------

